# (Sport)Brille beschlägt - was tun?



## trialsrookie (1. Oktober 2013)

Normal fahr ich immer ohne Brille, weil mich das Ding irgendwie immer nervt (außer auf den Fotos, für die zahlt sich's aus ). Ab und an hab ich dann aber doch eine Mücke im Auge, und ich starte wieder einen neuen Versuch:

Ich hab jetzt schon viele Brillen durch, von Billig-Sport Scheck-Brille über Specialized bis hin zu (aktuell) Adidas um echt teures Geld. Alle beschlagen (trotz "Anti Fog" Filter), tlw. selbst beim Bergabfahren.

Passiert das nur mir, oder wie handhabt ihr das?


----------



## Son_of_Thor (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe jetzt eine Rose photocromic und vorher eine Alpina. Die sind nur beschlagen wenn ich stehen geblieben bin was ja auch normal ist wie ich finde, da sich dann ja die Temp am Glas ändern.

Ich schwitze sehr stark und strahle viel Hitze ab, aber beim Fahren sind die mir noch nie beschlagen...hast du die vielleicht ich sage mal falsch auf, also passen sie vielleicht einfach nicht richtig und daher schnell diese Tempunterschiede zustande kommen?

Schon beim Optiker gewesen?

Mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (1. Oktober 2013)

Es wird nicht die eine Lösung für dich geben, weil sehr viele Faktoren damit zusammenhängen, warum die Gläser beschlagen und bei anderen nicht. 

Neben der Anatomie des Gesichts (wie weit zum Beispiel die Brille von den Augen wegsitzt, wie viel Luft kommt an die Rückseite der Gläser usw.) sind aber auch Faktoren wie die Kleidung wichtig. Wenn die Wärme/Feuchtigkeitsaustausch der Kleidung viel über den Hals funktioniert, dann wird entsprechend auch viel an die Brille gelangen. Geschwindigkeit, Art des Bikens, Luftfeuchte hängt alles zusammen, deswegen werden hier die unterschiedlichsten Antworten und Ergebnisse herauskommen.


----------



## ziploader (2. Oktober 2013)

Entweder fährst du zu langsam oder die Brille sitzt zu nach am Gesicht.
Sie darf nicht auf den Backen aufsitzen.


----------



## Mountone (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir dir teurere Laufbrille gegönnt - adidas gazelle climacool. Dank vielen Luftlöchern im oberen Bereich beschlägt sie nicht. Die Brille beschlägt allerdings, wenn man bei kalten Temperaturen stehen bleibt und sich nicht mehr fortbewegt.


----------



## Fahrenheit (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo trialsrookie,

das Problem kenne ich. 
Allerdings trat es bei mir hauptsächlich auf, weil ich früher bei Bergauffahrten die Brille immer abhatte und sie dann nur für Abfahrten aufgesetzt hatte. Natürlich ist man dann erhitzt bzw. schwitzt, und wenn man dann die Brille aufsetzt, beschlägt sie. Seit ich die Brille kontinuierlich aufhabe, tritt das Problem nur noch ganz selten auf. Und wenn, dann setze ich die Brille kurzzeitig etwas weiter weg vom Auge, quasi auf die Nasenspitze, und durch die Luftzirkulation wird die Brille innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder frei. Ein Händler hat mir mal empfohlen, die Gläser mit Spülmittel zu waschen. Habe es nie ausprobiert, es soll aber angeblich gegen Beschlagen helfen...Grundsätzlich halte ich eine Brille für sehr wichtig, nicht nur wegen Insekten, sondern insbesondere wenn man in einer Gruppe fährt und ein Vorausfahrender Steinchen hochwirbelt!

Fahrenheit


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe eine günstige Brille mit Wechselgläsern gekauft. Diese hat auch anti Fog Beschichtung und beschlägt nur wenn ich stehen bleibe, sonst ist diese immer frei. Im Sportgeschäft hieß es auch, dass die Brille nicht an den Backen und oben an den Brauen aufliegen darf, damit genügend Luftaustausch stattfinden kann.

Als Test hab ich jeweils versucht den kleinen Finger in die Spalte zu bekommen, das sollte nicht mehr gehen bzw. solltest du schon noch einen Spalt erfühlen können.


----------



## trialsrookie (4. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Tipps!

- Beim Optiker war ich noch nicht. Da ich haber wie gesagt schon viele Modelle probiert habe, mit unterschiedlichsten Bauformen, glaube ich nicht dass irgendwie alle falsch sitzen. Anliegen tun sie jedenfalls nicht, zumindest nicht an den Backen. Augenbraue muss ich glatt mal schauen, hab aber ansich keinen Urwald da oben 

- Brille gleich raufgeben werd ich mal probieren. Dachte das wäre eher kontraproduktiv. Ist definitiv ein Versuch wert!

- Kleidung würde ich mal eher ausschließen, da dies auch im Sommer mit einem kurzärmeligen Jersey auftritt. Im Prinzip ist der Ansatz aber gut, werde ich mir jetzt für die Wintermonate merken!

Noch eine allg. Frage - wie reinige ich Antifog-Gläser, ohne die Schutzschicht(?) zu beschädigen?


----------



## JayDee1982 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich nehm immer warmes Wasser + einen Tropfen Spühlmittel und danach werden meine Brillen mit einem trockenen Brillenputztuch abgetrocknet.

Zum Radeln hab ich eine recht günstige Brille mit Wechselgläsern, ansonsten nur Oakley´s ( die sind mir aber zu schade/teuer fürs Rad) und die werden alle so rereinigt.

Meine Radbrille beschlägt auch, aber nur wenn ich stehen bleibe oder langsam den Berg hoch krieche  ist glaub auch normal 
Ist die Brille gereinigt, dann beschlägt sie jedoch nicht so schnell.


----------



## Benjoo1980 (4. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst kleb dir das auf die Gläser: http://www.louis.de/index.php?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=20012002 

Hab ich immer beim Motorradfahren benutzt und nie mehr Probleme gehabt. Kann man mit einer Schere auch kleiner zuschneiden so das es für normale Sonnenbrillen und Goggles auch passt. Oder man gibt direkt 30-50 euro mehr aus und holt sich eine Anti-Fog Brille, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich klebe mir das lieber an die Brillen/Gläser die ich haben will ohne dabei auf Anti-Fog achten zu müssen 

gruss Ben


----------



## trialsrookie (4. Oktober 2013)

Naja, nachdem ich ja schon Anti-Fog Gläser habe, hilft wohl noch eine weitere Schicht darüber auch nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (4. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst noch die potthäslichen Brillen von Sziols http://www.sziols.de/Produkte/XKROSS.aspx probieren. Die haben eine Doppelscheibe (Winter) welche deutlich weniger anfällig ist anzulaufen wie bei Einfachscheiben.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde zwar gleich sicherlich mit Ekel gestraft aber ich fahre jetzt schon seit längerem mit einer Brille vom Aldi und diese ist mir bisher nur wenige male beschlagen, meist morgens und wenn es allgemein kalt ist.


----------



## trialsrookie (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal mit der Neigung der Brille gespielt, damit maximal viel Abstand oben und unten ist und Luft reinkommt. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt ist es ganz gut gegangen, mal sehen ob das auch so bleibt


----------



## borno (3. Dezember 2013)

Auch ich kenne die Probleme.  

Bei mir wird es dadurch noch intensiviert, dass ich einen Clip mit Korrekturgläsern in meiner Adidas EvilEye habe, wodurch die Luftzirkulation hinter der Brille weiter eingeschränkt wird und sie noch schneller beschlägt. 

Das mit dem Abstand vom Gesicht ist bei mir nicht so toll gelaufen, ahbe immer das Problem, das Dreck hochspritzt und hinter der Brille vorbei in meine Augen geht. 
Nicht so toll. 

Mit sauberen Gläsern beschlägt sie weniger, das stimmt.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (3. Dezember 2013)

Probiers mal mit einer Sziols x Kross finde sie überrangend!


----------



## 3idoronyh (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe eine Brille von Uvex: Die "I Vo" gekauft bei Ebay von einer Händlerin aus Hirst/Elmshorn.

Kostet um die 15 Euro, ist bissi dick und nicht soooo schön....
Aaaber: die beschlägt!
Garnicht!

Nie-nicht!

Bei minus 4 Grad, starkem schwitzen, laufendem Schweiss, nasser Helmkappe, keuchendem Atem: NUL, Nu-hull!

Daher habe ich mir 4 gekauft, 2 in Tönung hellbraun(dann orange-blaues gestell, ) 2 in klar, dann schwrzes Gestell.
Stabil und absolut beschlagfreio, auch nach 100fachem Reinigen mit spüli/Wasser.

meine Empfehlung!

http://www.amazon.de/Uvex-Schutzbrille-blau-orange-unget%C3%B6nt-optidur/dp/B0013B6UC2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386108162&sr=8-1&keywords=uvex+i-vo

Gibt's bei Amazon zt ab 12 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

